# Cystitis



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not sure its because I've had it and so am now more prone to having it again and again - or whether its because of the medication I'm on (30mg daily Mitrazapene for chronic depression) but I seem to have become a martyr to this horrible "condition". The last dose of antibiotics made absolutely NO difference.So I decided to get proactive - I am now taking 3 cranberry tablets (from Holland and Barratt) a day and drink at least 1 1/2 pints of Cranberry Juice (unsweetened) from the Health Food shop.Absolutely EVERYTHING crossed but I've now been "clear" for about 2 weeks. Granted, I may well have another bout - but I am getting much more proactive about dealing with things before they get too bad. My life is too hectic to be spent living on the toilet.I also think stress seems to make it worse (as with just about everything else) - so I try to take some time out each day - not that easy with 3 kids and a dog.Is anyone else a sufferer - particularly those who are on other medication and if so, what do you do about it?Sue


----------

